
Grabr Raises $3.5M to Help Travelers Monetize Unusued Checked Luggage Allowance - viramontana
http://www.forbes.com/sites/grantmartin/2016/08/25/grabr-raises-3-5-million-in-funding-to-help-travelers-monetize-unusued-checked-luggage-allowance/#1f4a47a16f68
======
ggambetta
I consider myself a travel budget, but when I travel with a carry-on only,
it's to skip having to wait for baggage. I don't think I'd go through this for
$10, which also implies _sourcing the item(s)._

